# NAACP, Left-Leaning Media Groups Form Tea Party Tracking Site



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(TeaPartyTracker.org)

A new website sponsored by the NAACP and left-leaning media operations is seeking videographers and bloggers who will search out "racism" and "extremism" among Tea Partiers.
Teapartytracker.org will feature tweets, interviews with people at rallies, blog entries and a picture of a t-shirt they say someone spotted at a rally that reads "Blacks own slaves in Mauitania, Sudan, Niger & Haiti."
The site, sponsored by the NAACP, Think Progress, New Left Media and Media Matters for America, will monitor "racism and other forms of extremism within the Tea Party movement. We call on the Tea Party to repudiate extremists among their ranks and join in civil dialogue with all Americans."
The NAACP and other groups have accused the Tea Party of several instances of racism, including spitting on a black congressman, Rep. Emanuel Cleaver, D-Mo., on Capitol Hill as he went to vote for the health care bill. 
Whether the spitting incident, which was caught on tape, was intentional remains subject to debate. Nonetheless, the narrative has remained a continuing theme of Tea Party critics.

Full Story:
FOXNews.com - NAACP, Left-Leaning Media Groups Form Tea Party Tracking Site


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Im sure thats a productive use of their time.....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow they seem scared. If I remember correctly about a year ago they said something to the effect of the Tea Party was nothing to worry about. I hope the wing nuts enjoy it. They will be a memory after the next few elections.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

guess the "it's still Bush's fault" line isn't working anymore so the loony left is falling back on their old cry of "racism"

there will come a time when even _*that*_ lie will no longer be tolerated and the rest of America will help throw these bums out !


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So when it backfires and those dumbasses conclude they're wrong, will they air that in their blogs and websites?



I didn't think so either....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon I won't be able to wear my "I Hate Blackie" T-shirt to tea party rallies anymore. 

I really do hate Boston Blackie, though.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/NAACP-Holder-rousing-welcome/2012/07/10/id/444933

*Eric Holder one of the best AGs ever? WTF????? *


----------

